# Classic Car Parade At Work!



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 23, 2016)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/103060654120661306884/albums/6321858600515219425

i still can't believe it!


----------



## dlane (Aug 23, 2016)

Mike , ether one would work for me, but kinda like the no window wagon


----------



## rwm (Aug 23, 2016)

I want to restore a car with a rumble seat. Any recommendations?
Robert


----------

